# Ubuntu keeps randomly freezing.



## HowDareYouKitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive tried everything, Ram is fine i did memtest and i also tryed it with 1 stick in the computer and it still froze, the whole computer freezes. 

My computer specs are 3gb ram mushkin, Processor, Intel core 2 duo @ 2.20ghz, Motherboard Intel i945p/g, using onboard graphics and sound oh and also i have it on a 4gb flash drive cause my harddrive died and im waiting for some extra money to get a new one.... Anything else you need let me know.


----------



## HowDareYouKitty (Mar 20, 2010)

My mother board on there is wrong, its a Intel DG43NB


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I would like you know how you know it is a hardware problem, have you had problems in the past with your hardware. It could be a software problem. Have you installed anything that might have caused problems. Can you tell me what version of ubuntu you are running and the last time you did an update was?

Cheers!


----------



## HowDareYouKitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, Idk what kind of problem it is, But this is kinda a old computer, and really the only problem ive ever had with the hardware was the harddrive it died like a year ago. so then i just stopped using it. I am completely new the ubuntu/linux and i haven't install any software on it yet. ive reinstall linux and it didn't work also im running ubuntu 10.10.... i think, I don't know, i just downloaded it yesterday so their lastest verison i guess. Also when i first boot up ubuntu now my keyboard and mouse do not work until i unplug and plug them back in then 5-20mins later the whole computer freezes.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I think that I have figured out your problem. It sounds like you are running your entire OS off of a 4GB flash drive. This is going to cause the massive slowdowns that you are experiencing. Unless you want to run one program at a time and expect a little wait between startup of each program, I would recommend waiting till you are able to buy an internal hdd. This will make things run much more smooth and you won't have the freezes that you are experiencing.

Cheers!


----------



## HowDareYouKitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmmmm, Now i put a 200gb internal Harddrive and it still freezes, so its not that, Windows 7 works fine on it. But i wanna try ubuntu cause it seems cool and i want to learn how to use linux and stuff. So If you have any suggestions to fix it please let me know.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried to reinstall ubuntu and see if this fixes anything? Sometimes all it takes is a simple reinstall.

Cheers!


----------



## HowDareYouKitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes. i did three times twice when i was trying to use the flash drive and once on the harddrive.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

You said that you ran memtest on your ram. Did you try doing it one stick at a time or did you do both at the same time?


----------



## HowDareYouKitty (Mar 20, 2010)

i did it with just one stick at a time. I also even tryed ubuntu with one stick and it was still freezing each time.


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Just to eliminate variables in an attempt to get at the root (forgive the pun) of the problem:
1) Format a USB stick to FAT32 (even a one-gigger will work)- the entire thing
2) Download ULTILEX at ULTILEX - The Ultimate Linux Experience
3) Follow the three steps there to place Ultilex on your USB flash drive
4) Set your BIOS to boot from USB first
5) Boot to the USB stick containing Ultilex, choosing Puppy; if this doesn't work, try
Slax; if still won't boot try TinyCore.

Report back.
Best wishes!


----------



## HowDareYouKitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmmmmm. Well i just updated linux and now the freezes are not happening as often. befor it would freeze in like 5-10 mins now it lasts like 2 hours also when it freezes i can't do anything but if im hosting a server i can still be connected to it for about 20 mins after linux freezes then it goes down. i forgot about this thread so yea sorry lol. I havn't done what the guy posted above me yet. i still need to try that.


----------

